# Texas Sport Fishing And Yachts Sales Seabrook



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Well the Bomb(Boat)Yard is a mess the insurance Guy's are moving Slow but some have come by it looks like we may have some Really Sweet Deals on some of these boats in the yard. What we are doing is if you are interested in any of the Boats there. Make and offer in writing and with a 10% deposit of your offer First come First served . ***I do not have any pricing on these boats*** Make and Offer*** Thanks Crocker.. 281-787-3783...Texas Sport Fishing...Seabrook..


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Any 33/38 SFC or 38 TE Fountains on the yard?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Chris,

First off, how is your son doing?

Second, any way to post pictures of what you have and possibly show what sort of damage?


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

fwiw....a list of available boats will get you a bunch more attention....


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I saw what happened there. It made me sick to my stomach that those boats were left to be taken by Ike. I know that its not a big deal because they were insured and the rest of us will pay for them when oue insurance is jacked up.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

SFC 2 38 Donzi's,My Son is doing Great, Go to www.tsfyachts.com Look under Brokerage or used Boats..Pic's to come soon..


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

any hydra-sports?


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Ouch 1 !!*

What's left..


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Ouch II*

Oh $#!*....


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hydra-Sports ? Yes .....


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Goodness!*

I can not believe that all of those boats were left there during the storm. That just doesn't seem right............


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

dang, that looks like a carfax commercial. I hope you guys get things squared away quickly. The first time I went by your place, I wanted to throw up.


----------



## KAT DADDY (Mar 27, 2007)

How did the STAR boats fair? Hope your son is well Crocker!! Rachel


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Dgirl the boats, there was no way to move 'em all we did move what we could,Mont that's why I'm going to sale'em as is,kdaddy 2 of 'em are ok, Christopher is doing Great..


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

did this boat get damaged?

http://www.tsfyachts.com/2005_hydra_sports_2200_lightning.html


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Wow, that almost gives the insurance co's more legit reasons to stick it to us. Werent most of these trailerable? Why were they not taken to higher ground?


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

wow....

waiting for Ouch 2 pics....


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Chris,

You may not have had time to get them to higher ground as I understand it but next time (and there will be one) simply throw a strap around the stern of the boat and trailer. This way if they float away they will stay together (boat on the trailer) and will not get damaged as much when the water goes down.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I might be in the market for a engine. I am looking for a min. 250hp short shaft. Will you have some bad hulls that the power could be sold off of? 
Mike


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy ****.


----------



## saildgm (Jun 24, 2005)

I will be there tomorrow or Thursday morning. Chris, I will call you when I can get close.


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

Why where those boats not moved?


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

ouch , they look like bumper boats that have been to the county fair


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I cant believe that these boats were left for the Ike to take away. As others said, we will all pay with higher insurance rates. I know the boat selling market is bad, but dang ! Makes me sick !!!!!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

whos your daddy said:


> I cant believe that these boats were left for the Ike to take away. As others said, we will all pay with higher insurance rates. I know the boat selling market is bad, but dang ! Makes me sick !!!!!


The logistics of moving that many big boats ain't easy. Most storage barns wont even hold the bigger boats. What was he supposed to do trailer all of them out of town. Thats what insurance is for. Yes it sucks to see them like that, ike was a mean SOB.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Talk to me about the 38' Fountains.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

I would be curious to know how many of you guys that are firing shots at Crocker for not moving the boats even have a boat that size or know what goes into moving a bunch of them that big?

I BARELY got mine out the night before at GYB - look at those boats - you think those guys wanted to lose them? If it were not for Eddie Bar being so helpful with me, I wouldhave lost them too.

That storm was predicted to hit Corpus until the day before AND it was only supposed to be a little ol' Cat 2 -REMEMBER?

If it makes you so sick to your stomach to see such a thing, PM him your number to volunteer to help him move them next year.

Till then shut your piehole.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I agree it would of been a task to move them; however, spending 10 minutes per boat straping the stern to the trailer would have done wonders. What a shame!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My comments were directed at Chris's firm not moving the boats. I was just sickened by the loss. It's the same sick feeling I get when I see TBone Toms, Tookies, and what happened in my own harbor at Seabrook Shipyard. Ike was a big, mean, nasty and very unpredictable piece of weather. Had that front come in 2 days earlier, it would have hit Mexico. You want to see a piece of work, go ask Galveston why all their school busses have 4 feet of water in them and there were still people trying to get off the island.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Owie...hurts to just look. And Tookies? Mont, TOOKIES? AAARRRRGGGGHHH.

Can you please explain the process of looking and bidding at these boats? Does this look like just a scratch and dent sale or is it closer in execution to a foreclosure sale (negotiation is with the lender)???

Thanks and really sucks to see those beautiful hulls on the ground.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Look , we all are boat lovers here. Thats why we love this site. I am a Contender owner and what makes me sick is seeing these boats laying on thier side/damaged. Maybe there is some reason that TexasSportfishing could not move them , maybe not, who knows. Next year or even this year we may possibly get another one of these storms. Is so , maybe Chris will have a chance to ask for help from us here on 2cool moving these boats if we have a chance to do so. Ok,Fuego, I will shut my piehole now !


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Chris wasn't in town, had a very sick son, and didn't even get to cover his 6 on his own home. The ground those boats were on is some of the highest ground in Seabrook. Contender and Donzi can make new boats. There's a 70 footer sitting in the middle of my parking lot at SS that's worth more than all them put together. This storm sucked, still sucks and is going to continue to suck for a long time. I already miss the Topwater and Purple Cow. We get new stuff for the stuff that can't be fixed and move on. It's the 2nd major storm I have seen in my lifetime and hopefully, the last.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Piehole accuser, All of the Corpus dealers somehow got most if not all of their inventory to higher ground. How do you think those new Fountains and others got there? I think all we are saying are that the insurance companies feast on acts like this in order to punish future builds and policies. My .02.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Granted - the piehole language was a little strong (I'll send ya'll a weather report from banned camp), but there is no one that probably feels worse about this than Crocker, it just was starting to look like there was going to be a little group think piling on, and there is no reason for that - someone elses loss can be someone's gain - somebody is going to get the boat of their dreams cheap - all it will need is some cosmetic fixing (maybe more).

I just could not begin to imagine the stress of a sick son and your business being in the sights of a HUGE storm all at the same time - that has to be 2 of the most helpless feelings on the planet.

Again,you guys down in Corpus were the projected landfall area for a week - we had about 24 hours.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is my written notice that I will give you $20k for the Express Donzi with trips.

 

Brandon


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sight Cast said:


> Wow, that almost gives the insurance co's more legit reasons to stick it to us. Werent most of these trailerable? Why were they not taken to higher ground?


 strapped and fill the hull with water.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's my written notice on this Contender. $15K cash.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

ccrocker,
I hope this did not put you out of business. I really looked forward to your postings of the new Contenders that you had to let me dream...vicariously.
PS. I'll trade an '01 Dodge w/109k for (almost) any of them.

Good luck with your son (first) and the rest of your family (second) and your business (at least third)

Jeff


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Here's my written notice on this Contender. $15K cash.


That's not a Contender. Thus, your bid is null and void. :wink:


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Glad to hear your son is better. I think knowing your son needed you in my eyes you did the right thing family first. Don't let the guys get under your skin.

I left believing I would have nothing left to come back to. Yes we were the target 
dead center of Copano Bay about 1/4 mile from my beach front Condo. It turned
and the rest is history. Sorry for your loss.

Hind sight is 20/20.

Jim Smarr
Chairman
Texas Recreational Fishing Alliance
Rockport, Texas


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> That's not a Contender. Thus, your bid is null and void. :wink:
> 
> [/Is it a Pursuit? Whatever it is, here is my renotice!
> And I'll load it myself.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Why didn't they pull all those boats out before the storm hit?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

hey i don't know how your brokerage does it but we like to keep our boats on trailers  j/k


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Maybe the ability to "Dry Launch" your boat is a huge selling point?!?

Sometimes you gotta laugh to keep from crying.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

I'll give you 30K for the 33 Contender with the Varado's
Let me know when I can come get it.


----------



## Money Game (Feb 28, 2008)

This doesn't pass the smell test. As early as Wednesday afternoon that area was with within the cone of a Cat 2+ storm. By Thursday morning it was a certain casualty. I just can not comprehend a business owner walking away from assets (liabilities?) directly in harms way. Irresponsible at best. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> By Thursday morning it was a certain casualty


I wish all of y'all that have such good hindsight would get into the forecasting business. My 25 footer is still setting on a trailer in my back yard and it's 3 miles as the crow flies from Crocker's place. No one died, and material things can be replaced. A bunch of big boats in traffic Thursday isn't what any of us needed.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Mont said:


> I wish all of y'all that have such good hindsight would get into the forecasting business. My 25 footer is still setting on a trailer in my back yard and it's 3 miles as the crow flies from Crocker's place. No one died, and material things can be replaced. A bunch of big boats in traffic Thursday isn't what any of us needed.


lots of cabin fever going around these parts. :spineyes: Fishing is good down south. Lets all head that way.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

How good you think the fishing is going to be here after everyone boats back up? Virtually zero pressure right now. Ought to be one hell of a season next year.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

WOW !!!! I'm just trying to get some of you Guy's a Great Deal on what left in the yard. Some of these boats are in bad shape some are not. As far as what I should have done I was In Sabinal 300 miles away with my Son still in the Hospital the boat where the last thing I needed to think about.We did the best we could do with what we had and we may have lost a few boat but we did not loose anything that we can't Replace and for me that is what matters..My house in Bacilff came out Ok with no Major Damage.My son is home a doing better than anyone could very thought. The month of September is one that I'll glade when it's over..I hope you all were as Lucky as I was... Crocker...


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

ccrocker1313 said:


> WOW !!!! I'm just trying to get some of you Guy's a Great Deal on what left in the yard. Some of these boats are in bad shape some are not. As far as what I should have done I was In Sabinal 300 miles away with my Son still in the Hospital the boat where the last thing I needed to think about.We did the best we could do with what we had and we may have lost a few boat but we did not loose anything that we can't Replace and for me that is what matters..My house in Bacilff came out Ok with no Major Damage.My son is home a doing better than anyone could very thought. The month of September is one that I'll glade when it's over..I hope you all were as Lucky as I was... Crocker...


I hear you family comes first. WHen I first confirmed the storm was coming to us, I left work early and scrambled to get my family together, then secure my boats. I saved one boat the other is parked upend on a league city sidewalk. I just didn't have time to save both. I couldn't imagine trying to save 20boats even on trailers that would have taken weeks. BY the BY I'm in the market for a new boat, what do you have left and what are you asking.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ccrocker1313 said:


> WOW !!!! I'm just trying to get some of you Guy's a Great Deal on what left in the yard. Some of these boats are in bad shape some are not. As far as what I should have done I was In Sabinal 300 miles away with my Son still in the Hospital the boat where the last thing I needed to think about.We did the best we could do with what we had and we may have lost a few boat but we did not loose anything that we can't Replace and for me that is what matters..My house in Bacilff came out Ok with no Major Damage.My son is home a doing better than anyone could very thought. The month of September is one that I'll glade when it's over..I hope you all were as Lucky as I was... Crocker...


Crocker we are doing the same thing that you are doing except we are calling it a scratch and dent sale. all of our boats at the dealership are not nearly as bad as any of the boats you have and i am sorry that you are having to deal with that. We took a huge loss on some of our cruisers that we could not get out of the water.You are also 100% correct about not having time nor did it make sense trying to move a whole bunch of boats on thursday. Good luck on trying ot get rid of those boats and i will do what i can about pushing some business your way to help you get rid of those hurricane survivors.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I wonder what would happen if those boats would have been anchored to something? 

I'm not bashing anyone here, just thinking.


A 3' x 3' x 3' block of concrete would weigh just over 4000 lbs. Cast a large loop of cable into the top of the block and attach a length of anchor chain to the loop. Attach the other end of the chain to the bow eye. 

I wonder if this would have minimized the damage?


----------



## animal (May 20, 2004)

that probablly would have caused more damage


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Crocker were any of the offers considered?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hotrod said:


> Crocker were any of the offers considered?


I guarantee that all of them that included a check for 10% of the bid, and that delivered that check to Chris were. He's sold me an outboard and a boat, and is a very easy person to do business with. No check, no deal. It's pretty simple stuff. I used my outboard today, to pull a friends boat back home. Chris doesn't screw around when it comes to doing business.


----------



## ToTuff (Aug 25, 2004)

*boats*

How long once you give a check? I am afraid they will deny the offer and sit on money. Just wondering! Also how does insurance work? Will a insurance company write a policy on a totaled boat? Just a few things to think about. It almost sounds to good to be true. Maybe Crocker can answer, he sounds like a stand-up guy.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Here's a heads up on "boat deals''. You put 10% down and write a check for that amount to the broker/dealer. Hand deliver that check to them, and then ask your questions. Posting an "offer" on 2cool is fine, but useless. . You want to buy a boat, write the check and then ask your questions. That hasn't changed in a million years. It's SOP. That's the way things work, in the real world.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm completely lost here...somebody please help....

In the corporate world, due dilligence is done before any numbers are discussed, much less security given.

And in the home construction business (mine, anyway), crawl around and ask as many questions as you like...no need or no sense to escroe until you know exactly what you are buying.

Are we saying that you have to give somebody a check before you can get any information?

What am I missing here?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Brad, my friend, I wish we all lived in the corporate world. I live in the free enterprise system. It's a bit different. Something about "show me your money" applies to boats sitting on the side of Hwy 146 inside a disaster area. I hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Guys, typically a check is sent for due dillagence. I have bid on boats in other places and sent a check...they do not cash it and it is sent back promptly if you are not the high bidder. Maybe Crocker should clarify the details...when bidding will close, when will the checks be returned, is this a closed bid process, etc.


----------



## ToTuff (Aug 25, 2004)

*boats*

Ok sorry.
Just never put money up on anything that did not have an agreed price. I have bought plenty of cars, boats and houses. Never wrote a check until the price was agreed on. However never bought a salvaged boat. Good Luck!


----------

